# What do you do with your whey?



## cheesewhiz

I make a fair amount of cheese, mostly feta, some ricotta, and then I have buckets of whey. It goes to the dogs, chickens, cats and then what? The little critters are not able to consume all that I have at this time. I have added to the kid milk, but I don't have any babies now. What are some more ideas? Oh, I use it for the liquid when I make bread, but right now I don't have time to do it.


----------



## homeacremom

I think whey (cooled ) seems to fertilize the veggies and herbs. :??? Don't know why or if it truly helps but seemed like a better idea than putting it all down the drain.


----------



## Sondra

many drink it and some people kefir it and drink it. or use for any cooking in place of water.


----------



## Bella Star

I would love to have the whey for adding to the dog food as I have 5 Pyrenees or a pig to fatten up  , I do have a very hard time wasting the whey tho :/


----------



## Tricia

Mine goes on the gardens, too. Don't let it go down the drain to your septic system field -- sure way/whey to clog it.


----------



## susie

Tricia- why does it clog the septic?
I have been dumping mine on the garden because I thought the acidity might be bad for the pipes, plus I don't figure it can hurt the garden... what I don't use in making yummy french bread that is!
Susie


----------



## Tricia

Susis -- Milk and whey have high biological oxygen demand so that their decomposition in your field causes excess sludge that clogs its drainage. Most solids and sludge settle in the septic tank with liquids spilling over into the field through the pipe from the tank to a distribution box that feeds the field.


----------



## susie

Thanks! I was wondering about that-- I don't dump it down the sink anyway, but never hurts to know!

Susie


----------



## LMonty

whey makes a really good meat tenderizer. marinade in it for an hour or two. too much longer starts to change the consistnecy of the meat. it freezes pretty well in old milk jugs, if you want to save some for when you're not milking. Its good in sauces, salad dressing and gravies, as part of the liquid added. 

Would it be OK to add to the goats drinking water? I never had enough to try that, the dogs took most of it.


----------

